#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  海鷗大戰鯨魚 過百幼鯨陣亡

## 斯冰菊

2013年07月06日21:06  

海鷗大戰鯨魚竟勝出？阿根廷水域近年出現奇怪的現象，黑背海鷗（Kelp Gull）會用尖尖的嘴巴，突襲在海域繁衍下一代的鯨魚，然後再啄食他們的脂肪層，嚴重影響生態系統。

海鷗身形雖小，但殺傷力驚人，他們一旦看中目標，便會俯衝啄擊50噸重的鯨魚及其寶寶，在他們的身上留下深10公分、長1.5公尺的傷痕。

統計指，去年有116條鯨魚被發現死亡，當中大部份是幼鯨，死亡率較前年增加一倍。由於海鷗啄食鯨魚的情況，暫時只在阿根廷水域發現，故科學家認為這奇特現象，是海鷗數量過剩所致。

阿根廷海域出現鯨魚遭黑背海鷗攻擊致死的現象。 翻攝網路

沒想到小蝦米不敵大鯨魚，但是小海鷗卻是大鯨魚的天敵！！！ :狐狸嚇到: 

【蘋果新聞來源】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...99%A3%E4%BA%A1

留言集：


*


斯冰菊 ·  留言最多的人 · 台北市立教育大學**小海鷗戰勝大鯨魚！！！
回覆 · 1 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 於 2 秒前


*

_Paul Huang ·  留言最多的人__海戰從巨艦大砲時代轉成航空母艦時代的明證
回覆 · 2 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 約 1 小時前







__梁忠正 ·  留言最多的人 · 運豐數位多媒體員工__食物鍊一個小斷層失去平衡~經過數十年會變成生物大滅絕
回覆 · 讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 約 1 小時前




_

----------


## wingwolf

如果這種行為是當地的海鷗在漫長的演化中發展出來的，那麼即使會導致幼鯨死亡那麼也是很自然的現象
不過看描述似乎海鷗數量過多導致幼鯨的生存率也受到了很大的影響
食物鏈中，一個點失去控制，很有可能就將導致整個系統的失衡和崩毀，這倒是很糟糕很令人擔憂的啊……（望

P.S.
新聞中的紅色字到底是什麽？
沒必要的部份建議不要弄些莫名其妙的顏色，免得讀者的注意力亂跑

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  羽狼：

     本狼會用紅字只是覺得牠字不順眼罷了，所以才改了。本狼習慣改錯字都用紅色，因故用之。倘若此舉使羽狼及其他友獸覺得困擾，本狼將不再使用。

     其實人類所干涉的不只是讓單一物種數量減少，也有變超多的！譬如將無天敵的外來種引進當地(如美國佛州引進緬甸蟒為寵物，現今沼澤地帶已數萬條。)、屠殺掠食者使草食動物變多之類，天秤一端重、另端必輕，食物網終有平衡時；然經此一劇烈(且往往不可逆)變化，當地生態面貌已截然不同也！！！由此觀之，人類悔悟保育，能不慎乎？

----------


## 狼の寂

阿根廷水域的海鷗感覺好神勇呀!?  :jcdragon-err: 
竟然主動去攻擊比他們大上許多倍的鯨魚,用一般常識來想應該是敵不過的呀
不過顯然他們還是對鯨魚造成了足夠的影響

至於他們為何攻擊幼鯨好像找不到一個合理的解釋  = w =
也許真如科學家所講是海鷗數量過剩所導致的吧
也有可能是間接的人為因素造成的也說不定!?




> 羽狼:新聞中的紅色字到底是什麽？


因為斯冰菊非常著重於這方面的用字遣詞,所以他將 "牠"改成了"他" 
因此才會刻意標明讓大家知道的www




> 斯冰菊:本狼會用紅字只是覺得牠字不順眼罷了，所以才改了。本狼習慣改錯字都用紅色，因故用之。倘若此舉使羽狼及其他友獸覺得困擾，本狼將不再使用。


對我來講不會耶,我反而喜歡看有標註重點的,雖然應該不是每只獸都覺得是重點就是了




> 斯冰菊:其實人類所干涉的不只是讓單一物種數量減少，也有變超多的！譬如將無天敵的外來種引進當地(如美國佛州引進緬甸蟒為寵物，現今沼澤地帶已數萬條。)、屠殺掠食者使草食動物變多之類，天秤一端重、另端必輕，食物網終有平衡時；然經此一劇烈(且往往不可逆)變化，當地生態面貌已截然不同也！！！由此觀之，人類悔悟保育，能不慎乎？


對呀,美國的這種現象尤其嚴重!!
我記得好像是Discovery頻道有播過類似的節目
主要是在介紹危害美國當地環境,並且大量繁殖的野生動物

除了緬甸蟒之外,令我印象深刻的還有野豬!!
他們的破壞力實在驚人,而繁殖能力更是高得嚇人


可見我們真的不應該去"過度干擾"環境,尤其是甚麼"引進外來物種"
這種行為真的是對於當地的環境很傷的呀!!

人類真的要謹慎的思考他們的行為是否會造成整個生態系的影響吶!!!

----------

